# More Burl and some giants



## Flacer22 (Jul 14, 2020)

Cutting a job today had an X marked basswood (xmark on forestry job means they kinda want tree gone but it's worthless so it's free if u wanna cut it down) I almost didn't cut it down as it wasn't really in my way and was a very worthless pain in the butt to cut down tree. But alas I decided to drop it to make forestry guy happy. I'm long run glad I did when it fell has some awesome burls all over stump I would have never noticed unless bark was off. I've never seen basswood burl so should be interesting!!


Also a few pics of some giant swamp oaks. The one tree was 4500 board feet alone haha entire semi load of logs in one tree. 42 foot long main logs 40in diameter on the small end.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 14, 2020)

Incredible! Those are primo straight trees! Chuck


----------



## Byron Barker (Jul 15, 2020)

AMERICA! Unbelievable. You'd sell that oak for a small fortune here.


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jul 15, 2020)

Great stuff Andy! I would love to see a pic of the inside of those burls


----------



## Flacer22 (Jul 15, 2020)

I beat the skidder today so I had time to cut them off stump.i cut them best I could and brought them back with me. I'll cut them a little on bandsaw and get some pics it's definitely pretty awesome form what I could see where I cut it off with chainsaw


Don Van Dyne said:


> Great stuff Andy! I would love to see a pic of the inside of those burls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 15, 2020)

Those oaks are amazing! Looks like they have some very wide growth rings, those suckers must grow fast...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 15, 2020)

Basswood are prolific basal sprouters. Those are adventitious buds awaiting release. But would be sold as burl in any product... Nice oaks. Basswood still pays well to carvers, and the Japanese, but finding the buyer is an issue.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Flacer22 (Jul 15, 2020)

Actually opposite pretty tight growth rings well I mean nothing like your dessert woods lol but for hard wood here they are tight maybe pic makes them look big but most are less then 16 on these old brutes



barry richardson said:


> Those oaks are amazing! Looks like they have some very wide growth rings, those suckers must grow fast...


----------



## Flacer22 (Jul 15, 2020)

Couple pics of the good stuff. 

And ya makes sense I've cut alot of basswood last few days here and seems couple others had very minor pins as well. Not hardly any market for it at all just gets sent to make pallets out of. Because covid has pallet market down to nothing we might take a load of it back to our mill and cut it into lumber to sell maybe some 12/4 carving stock for future

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 15, 2020)

Flacer22 said:


> Actually opposite pretty tight growth rings well I mean nothing like your dessert woods lol but for hard wood here they are tight maybe pic makes them look big but most are less then 16 on these old brutes


Yea, couple of the end grain pics looked like wide growth rings,I must be seeing something else....


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 16, 2020)

Flacer22 said:


> Couple pics of the good stuff.
> 
> And ya makes sense I've cut alot of basswood last few days here and seems couple others had very minor pins as well. Not hardly any market for it at all just gets sent to make pallets out of. Because covid has pallet market down to nothing we might take a load of it back to our mill and cut it into lumber to sell maybe some 12/4 carving stock for future
> 
> ...



Looks great.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 16, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Yea, couple of the end grain pics looked like wide growth rings,I must be seeing something else....



They do look wide at first glance, but think we are seeing dark intervals that contain many years, that look as one. If you click on the picture and enlarge, you can faintly see some of the addition rings within intervals.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flacer22 (Jul 16, 2020)

Yup thing your right as about every 10 years especially towards the edges it has a dark ring or splotchy dark ring in the edges. We call it stump stain I think it's a bug of some kind that attacks the roots and makes tree get those dark rings but I could be wrong on that just old woods guys talk I've heard explain it haha



Mr. Peet said:


> They do look wide at first glance, but think we are seeing dark intervals that contain many years, that look as one. If you click on the picture and enlarge, you can faintly see some of the addition rings within intervals.


----------

